# New DTG with Xaar Printhead



## praneelm (Feb 22, 2011)

Focusdgt released a new DTG today with Xaar Printhead and claims to print on black tshirt without printing a white layer first... in 27 seconds also with a built in ink dryer after print. Automatic tshirt feeding system
Oh yeah and the white ink won't clog. 
Only $25k

Checkout website for more details.

Focus*Athena-960*series-FOCUS DIGITAL


----------



## blackcrest (May 20, 2011)

Sounds to good to be true. Hoping for some video  

I'm more worried about the coloured ink applied directly after the white ink. I always thought that the white ink need to settle down for a short time before coloured ink to be printed on top of it. CMIIW

Anybody have more info?


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

and also it clean your house and drive kids to school....

DT


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

blackcrest said:


> Sounds to good to be true. Hoping for some video
> 
> I'm more worried about the coloured ink applied directly after the white ink. I always thought that the white ink need to settle down for a short time before coloured ink to be printed on top of it. CMIIW
> 
> Anybody have more info?


DTG Digital already does this.. I think it's their Raptor machine.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Adam,

Actually the Viper and Kiosk 3 (Raptor) are sold with the One Pass feature in Europe & Asia. We don't push it hear as it doesn't fit the typical graphics printed by apparel decorators in the US. The Kornit Breeze also does this as well, by the way.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Don can you explain why it wasn't pursued? was it the way the mixed that made it less vibrant than printing a full white base, and then color over it?

Thanks


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Actually the Viper and Kiosk 3 (Raptor) are sold with the One Pass feature in Europe & Asia. We don't push it hear as it doesn't fit the typical graphics printed by apparel decorators in the US. The Kornit Breeze also does this as well, by the way.


What is the difference between the graphics we print in Europe to those you guys print in the US?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The European DTG marketplace is more fashion driven and the images tend to be more tonal and muted than the typical graphics we print here in the "colonies". Many images we print here are bright spot color type jobs which do not lend themselves well to the process used for one pass fast on the DTG brand printers. The majority of graphics we tried to print here with the process came out faded compared to those that were printed with the traditional two pass technology. So, yes, Adam you are correct in your assesment of the reason for not pursuing the technology extensively here in the US.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Don can you post some pics of what a typical single pass print looks like? Muted can be considered vibrant to some.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Don, very interesting.

Here's a couple Adam


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

The latest one pass prints do come out a lot brighter, One pass still wont suit all image types though, it is best suited to process prints, digital photgraphs etc.

YouTube - ‪DesignwyseColour's Channel‬‏

Don, I have to disagree a little with you, most Western countries like a bright punchy print, Australia is really no different to the USA in terms of customer expectations. From the research I have done here, One pass suits approx 12-15% of images that the average printer may be asked to produce. 

We have a brand name surfwear company here that uses only one pass. Their designs do lend themsleves to it pefrectly with a more washed "street wear" look.

for the right application the one pass feature is quite good.

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

I compared Focus with DTG then found they use the different print head, DTG choose Epson and Focus use Xaar. I think Xaar is better since the nozzle of Epson head is not big so easy to clog. Am I right?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

yarivfink said:


> I compared Focus with DTG then found they use the different print head, DTG choose Epson and Focus use Xaar. I think Xaar is better since the nozzle of Epson head is not big so easy to clog. Am I right?


Although I think the print head technology used in a dtg printer is important, it is not the only factor. The firmware used to the drive the printer and the components are just as important. The Xaar print heads are definitely more expensive and you would be really comparing two different price points. 

I would definitely make sure that you see a printer working through a long run of shirts on a couple of different days before making any purchasing decision. (See the interview in this forum that I did with Justin Walker and what he did with the last printer he purchased).

Good luck with your research!

Mark


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting. The top one looks like a discharge DTG print. I can see where they would have their niche, but yea, probably not quite suitable for every-day type of prints.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

EK rip(Anajet) has had the settings to do single pass as well since 2007. I've done this on 2 jobs and experimented with it a little. As was stated it's more of a pastel effect and because your colors are mixing with the white you are not going to get true color matches. Distressed look artwork on light colors works quite well.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

John,

That top print is an actual picture of Jerry for DTG Digital. He is great at sales but even better as a graphic! We printed his face using the One Pass technology as well.

Cheers!


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> Although I think the print head technology used in a dtg printer is important, it is not the only factor. The firmware used to the drive the printer and the components are just as important. The Xaar print heads are definitely more expensive and you would be really comparing two different price points.
> 
> I would definitely make sure that you see a printer working through a long run of shirts on a couple of different days before making any purchasing decision. (See the interview in this forum that I did with Justin Walker and what he did with the last printer he purchased).
> 
> ...


Hi, Mark, thanks for your comments! I did the research of the machine again and called Focus digital just now, they have customer who bought their A2 Dragonfly-jet in Chile so I plan to make a visit two days later and check the machine and ink quality.


----------



## osirisv (Jun 15, 2011)

I just contacted them and they dont have that priter funtional yet. Is better be carefull with people like that they put the product in the page but the actual product is not even ready yet.


----------



## EvgenyRhode (Jun 30, 2011)

osirisv said:


> I just contacted them and they dont have that priter funtional yet. Is better be carefull with people like that they put the product in the page but the actual product is not even ready yet.


Yes, let's waiting for it working in real. Anyhow, they made a revolutionary change in DTG area, it's more convenient that everything can be finished automatically.

In my private opinion, I perfer Xaar than Epson head as the white ink,speed and stability. I think that it's the reason why Kornit choose Spectra head but not Epson.I own a medium-sized T-shirt design store here and I think this machine can meet my demands...eh...I want to contact them later to know more and maybe i will try to visit their company before purchasing if the printer really working well.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Don-ColDesi said:


> John,
> 
> That top print is an actual picture of Jerry for DTG Digital. He is great at sales but even better as a graphic! We printed his face using the One Pass technology as well.
> 
> Cheers!


 

just as well you dont travel to New Zealand Don, comparing me to a Maori tribal warrior would get you (or me) in a world a hurt.

if I can figure out how to upload images I will show a few really cool one pass images

Cheers
Jerry 
DTG Digital


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Right beside the go advance button when you post a message is an "need to upload an image" in blue. Try that


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Stix,

I will do so in the morning

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

This was my latest one pass design

It took approx 2 minutes and 10 seconds to print
It was cured using a teflon sheet as the customer wanted to see a gloss finish (although that is not very noticable in the photo)

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Jerry,

Nice looking print. I think the best way to tell the difference between the one-pass method and the standard method is to print a color chart using both methods. Then post a picture of both of them side-by-side. That would be very helpful.

Thanks for posting the picture.

Mark


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone want to know the process now? I went to visit the person who bought one machine from FOCUS DIGITAL here, it's A2 size printer, the guys use it to print t-shirts, i let him show me how the machine working and check the printing quality, quite good, maybe the ink is better, he use Dupont, but has to do the pre-treatment manually when print on dark. The machine uses Epson print head, what i am worry about is the white ink clog, maybe XAAR is a better choice. I will continue to pay attention on their one pass DTG printer.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

yarivfink said:


> Anyone want to know the process now? I went to visit the person who bought one machine from FOCUS DIGITAL here, it's A2 size printer, the guys use it to print t-shirts, i let him show me how the machine working and check the printing quality, quite good, maybe the ink is better, he use Dupont, but has to do the pre-treatment manually when print on dark. The machine uses Epson print head, what i am worry about is the white ink clog, maybe XAAR is a better choice. I will continue to pay attention on their one pass DTG printer.


Do you know what the price is on the dtg printer that uses the XAAR print heads? Or even a ball park range?

Mark


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

What about the print head itself, runs in the thousands correct? How often do they need to be swapped out?


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

The same care and maintenance will need to be performed on an industrial head as you would on an Epson based head, get this part wrong and you will be changing heads just as often but at big $$

Industrial heads do support a large drop,the nozzles are not quite as fine, this will allow a user to "flush out" a head with a little more effectiveness but again this most be done at the first sign of any nozzles blocking.

Industrial heads are setup as one head per colour, so often you would only have to change one head rather than all heads, regardless, one head is still big $$

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

only?.....


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

Industrial heads of cause will be better for dtg, they have much much bigger nozzle, the small drop size from 12pl to 80pl. It is over ten times as great as the common desktop epson size. So it will not easy to clog, and will be very easy to flush/clean. The price of industrial head is not more expensive than those used in Anajet, DTG Digial, Belquette. Such as XAAR128 is $300, Konica 512 is $700...

Industrial heads will be the future... Just forget ALL those use the Epson desktop print head...They just modified the mechanical desktop printer, and sell a HIGH price...


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

DAGuide said:


> Do you know what the price is on the dtg printer that uses the XAAR print heads? Or even a ball park range?
> 
> Mark


The machine is about US$16000-US$22000, depends on the print head quantity.


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

sunoracle said:


> Industrial heads of cause will be better for dtg, they have much much bigger nozzle, the small drop size from 12pl to 80pl. It is over ten times as great as the common desktop epson size. So it will not easy to clog, and will be very easy to flush/clean. The price of industrial head is not more expensive than those used in Anajet, DTG Digial, Belquette. Such as XAAR128 is $300, Konica 512 is $700...
> 
> Industrial heads will be the future... Just forget ALL those use the Epson desktop print head...They just modified the mechanical desktop printer, and sell a HIGH price...


So would this print head be good for DIY DTG. If so how can I just purchase the print head...not the whole dtg


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

sunoracle said:


> "........price of industrial head is not more expensive than those used in Anajet, DTG Digial, Belquette. Such as XAAR128 is $300, Konica 512 is $700...


While this is true, you have to multiply this by the amount of channels(X8 X10?). Heads will wear out so you have to include this cost in the long term.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

ApparelPrinting said:


> So would this print head be good for DIY DTG. If so how can I just purchase the print head...not the whole dtg


 
Industrial heads are not suited to DIY, you would need to write your own firmware, create alll your own electronic control systems, head drive mechanisms etc.

Industrial head manufacturers only sell print heads, absolutely everything else around the machine needs to be cutom built and designed.

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

wow thanks never thought about that...will stick with the epsons 4 now


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

No one could DIY it just use the industrial print head. That is why no common dtg company could develop their dtg use the industrial print head. Because they also do not have the technique. So it is impossible for the individual to develop it.

But it is also possible to DIY, if you coulld find the SPECIFIED resource... It will come true in the future. I am trying to make it. You don't need to write the firmware, just need to assemble the resource.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

sunoracle said:


> No one could DIY it just use the industrial print head. That is why no common dtg company could develop their dtg use the industrial print head. Because they also do not have the technique. So it is impossible for the individual to develop it.
> 
> But it is also possible to DIY, if you coulld find the SPECIFIED resource... It will come true in the future. I am trying to make it. You don't need to write the firmware, just need to assemble the resource.


I hope I am merely misunderstanding what you are saying. 

There are without doubt "common" DTG companies who can develop using industrial print heads, our engineers are very capable of this, it may have something to do with market price expectation and return on development costs.

As for not needing firmware? how do you suppose the machine would work without it? 

Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

sunoracle said:


> No one could DIY it just use the industrial print head. That is why no common dtg company could develop their dtg use the industrial print head. Because they also do not have the technique. So it is impossible for the individual to develop it.
> 
> But it is also possible to DIY, if you coulld find the SPECIFIED resource... It will come true in the future. I am trying to make it. You don't need to write the firmware, just need to assemble the resource.


Damn ur a genius...so how can I go about assembling the resource?


----------



## sunoracle (Jul 1, 2010)

OK, Let me uncover the secret, if you want to use the industrial print-head, it is very easy, you can purchase the specified print-head, and the corresponding CRACKED mainboard, the CRACKED ink boards, then assembles them, of cause you need to make your own mechanical system. And the corresponding RIP is also ready...

The most important thing is you can NOT purchase those CRACKED firmwares easily... These are the MOST secret for those company that use the industrial print head to develop other machines( NOT DTG machines)... 

Those company that have the CRACKED firmware resources does not care the DTG marketing up to now... If they know that DTG are also much profitable, in my opinion, now these dtg company such as Anajet, Belequee will die away soon... Because I know that the same price machine, such as $9000, you could purchase a machine that made by industrial print head, and double the print speed, then triple the print size. For example, the print width size is 1.5 meter, then you could load about 4 t-shirts together.

I am not advocate for any company, just the zealous diyer


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think a more cost effective approach to this is using an existing printer and have a rip made for it... there are several brands that use the epson dx5 head that are large format mutoh/mimaki etc.. however i dont consider this an industrial head.. you may gain some speed advantages and larger print.. there are some other advantages with larger ink capacity before reset aswell..

it all comes back to the white ink composition and its seperation characteristics, i dont think any current head industrial or not is free from clog with current white ink and its characteristics..

I think a "REAL" white ink solution will have to come from new ink formulations (unlikely IMO) duponts a big company with lots of resources and hasnt overcome this seperation problem!! or a different format/base for a dtg.. one that will be able to jet thru larger nozzles that can be easily cleaned when clogged.. the digital airbrush technology is one such approach to this 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6cXqNS6OhQ&feature=player_detailpage[/media]



Art Robo - Universal direct printing mashine - Digital Airbrush

Using epson format printers is very profitable from a machine sales standpont, you are using an existing cheap by all comparrison inkjet printer and modifying the drive with little cost and selling it for the price of a compact car.. they also benefit in sales of replacement parts and ink sales.. until the white ink clog isnt excepted by users any longer this will continue IMHO.. It cant last imo without further inovation to overcome these issues... Im looking forward to the evolution of dtg using different formats


----------



## yarivfink (Jun 29, 2011)

sunoracle said:


> OK, Let me uncover the secret, if you want to use the industrial print-head, it is very easy, you can purchase the specified print-head, and the corresponding CRACKED mainboard, the CRACKED ink boards, then assembles them, of cause you need to make your own mechanical system. And the corresponding RIP is also ready...
> 
> The most important thing is you can NOT purchase those CRACKED firmwares easily... These are the MOST secret for those company that use the industrial print head to develop other machines( NOT DTG machines)...
> 
> ...


Sounds easy, but i dont think it is a way for crack, because they never share the firmware with you, you can not stand just by crack their boards but without creation, also almost each industrial DTG printer factory will set up a dongle for protect their boards, the board will be damaged if you rewritten the firmware. You need to DIY the electronic board, X,Y,Z motion system, Control software, Rip software, This is not a common man can DIY it! another problem is how you got the warantee after you did the DIY?


----------



## bigbang (Mar 21, 2010)

From What I read, Xaar printheads don't work with water based inks...
Is it a new printhead?


----------



## humvee908 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi There!
This is an interesting thread hoping that we can continue the discussion about Xaar head. 
I am interested in procuring the Focus-Aladdin or the Athena 960 and I guess knowing more about the Xaar head would be great before making any decisions. 

Since this thread idles for more than 2 years now, I think it would be interesting to hear now any developments in DTG print heads....

Focus Athena - Xaar
Focus Aladdin - Epson
Brother - ? (They claim they manufacture thier own head??)
Kornit - Spectra
Anajet - Epson
DTG Digital - Epson


----------

